# Women ride free at Whiteface mountain 1st Saturday



## downhill mike (Mar 12, 2005)

Women ride free the 1st Saturday of each month we are open at Whiteface Mountain Downhill operated by High Peaks Cyclery.
Dates will be 7-1, 8-5, 9-2 & 10-7-06

2,500 vertical. Lift service. Lake PLacid, N.Y.

If you want any more information please e-mail me at [email protected]
or check out our website at www.highpeaksma.com
also on www.whiteface.com and see calendar of events.

Open for the season on Friday June 23rd.
Open 7 days a week until Labor day then weekends only until Columbus day 10-9-06.

See ya at the face
Downhill Mike
Whiteface Mountain Downhill
operated by high Peaks Cyclery

Lake Placid N.Y. Site of the 1980 winter olympics. We use the same mountain that they used for all alpine skiing events in 1980 so you know it's a big mountain.

4.5 hours north on n.y.c.
2 hours south of Montreal
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

this would be where, now? Location would be very useful, this is an international group.

thx.


----------



## downhill mike (Mar 12, 2005)

*site of the 1932 & 1980 winter olympics*



formica said:


> this would be where, now? Location would be very useful, this is an international group.
> 
> thx.


Sorry, i thought more people heard of lake placid.

Lake Placid N.Y. Site of the 1980 winter olympics. We use the same mountain that they used for all alpine skiing events in 1980 so you know it's a big mountain.

4.5 hours north on n.y.c.
2 hours south of Montreal

www.highpeaksma.com
www.whiteface.com
website should be updated any day now.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

thanks for clarifying. More info is always good. For example, even though most people know the winter olympics were in SLC, how many of them have heard of Soldier Hollow?

You might also post this in your regional forum.


----------



## lumiere (May 26, 2006)

Would these be clinics or just general riding? I live in CT and have been looking for something female specific downhill/freeriding. I do some advanced/technical trail riding and would like to try something new - add a little kick. I have not done freeriding before, but I suspect that there are other female riders out there that are in my situation where they need the right environment to jump to that next level of riding. 

Anna


----------



## downhill mike (Mar 12, 2005)

lumiere said:


> Would these be clinics or just general riding? I live in CT and have been looking for something female specific downhill/freeriding. I do some advanced/technical trail riding and would like to try something new - add a little kick. I have not done freeriding before, but I suspect that there are other female riders out there that are in my situation where they need the right environment to jump to that next level of riding.
> 
> Anna


The ladies days will just be general riding. In the future we plan on having some pros come up to teach. 
However we do offer a daily guide service with equipment and lessons. www.whiteface.com


----------



## downhill mike (Mar 12, 2005)

*This Satuday July 1st is ladies day # 1 @ Whiteface Mountain (mountain bike park)*



downhill mike said:


> Women ride free the 1st Saturday of each month we are open at Whiteface Mountain Downhill operated by High Peaks Cyclery.
> Dates will be 7-1, 8-5, 9-2 & 10-7-06
> 
> 2,500 vertical. Lift service. Lake PLacid, N.Y.
> ...


-------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## downhill mike (Mar 12, 2005)

*ladies day # 2 is on 8-5-06*



downhill mike said:


> Women ride free the 1st Saturday of each month we are open at Whiteface Mountain Downhill operated by High Peaks Cyclery.
> Dates will be 7-1, 8-5, 9-2 & 10-7-06
> 
> 2,500 vertical. Lift service. Lake PLacid, N.Y.
> ...


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Mtnz2Sea (Dec 13, 2004)

*way cool*

I just bought a downhill bike! I love my XC racing, but after the ladies MtbikeChick clinic at Mt Creek (Vernon, New Jersey) last year; I've wanted to play on the mountains! Having a free women's day at downhill parks are the way to go. See you there, NJ Jess


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

I agree - very cool to see that! I wish they did something like that around here - there are girls I've tried convincing to do some lift served at Deer Valley with me, but they tend to balk at paying for riding. I think I'd have better luck getting a few people introduced to the sport if I could get them out there that first time...


----------



## Neen (Sep 27, 2004)

We went to Whiteface this past weekend (of course I missed the free women's day!) and it was pretty cool. The top was a bit too steep for my abilities, but Mike has an awesome van shuttle that'll take you partway up the mountain and that worked out great for us. (Mike: I was riding the ugly green Karpiel). Everytime we got to the bottom, the van was ready to take us back up. Definately check it out. Plus, everyone who works there is super friendly.
ps-it took us less than 4-1/2 hours to make it back to central Jersey from the mountain.


----------



## VT Mtbkr (Jan 19, 2004)

For women around VA/WV/DC women ride free at Snowshoe,WV every Sunday and race all the races for free if you're an ametuer or intro rider! They're doing a great job up there trying to encourage women to ride...now if they'd only make the courses easier. ;-)


----------



## downhill mike (Mar 12, 2005)

downhill mike said:


> Women ride free the 1st Saturday of each month we are open at Whiteface Mountain Downhill operated by High Peaks Cyclery.
> Dates will be 7-1, 8-5, 9-2 & 10-7-06
> 
> 2,500 vertical. Lift service. Lake PLacid, N.Y.
> ...


----------



## downhill mike (Mar 12, 2005)

downhill mike said:


> Women ride free the 1st Saturday of each month we are open at Whiteface Mountain Downhill operated by High Peaks Cyclery.
> Dates will be 7-1, 8-5, 9-2 & 10-7-06
> 
> 2,500 vertical. Lift service. Lake PLacid, N.Y.
> ...


----------



## downhill mike (Mar 12, 2005)

*August 5th is ladies day # 2*



downhill mike said:


> Women ride free the 1st Saturday of each month we are open at Whiteface Mountain Downhill operated by High Peaks Cyclery.
> Dates will be 7-1, 8-5, 9-2 & 10-7-06
> 
> 2,500 vertical. Lift service. Lake PLacid, N.Y.
> ...


3 days to go for ladies day # 2 this Saturday August 5th.
Ladies day # 3 is the Saturday before our race. What a great way to ride and race for less.


----------



## downhill mike (Mar 12, 2005)

downhill mike said:


> Women ride free the 1st Saturday of each month we are open at Whiteface Mountain Downhill operated by High Peaks Cyclery.
> Dates will be 7-1, 8-5, 9-2 & 10-7-06
> 
> 2,500 vertical. Lift service. Lake PLacid, N.Y.
> ...


----------



## downhill mike (Mar 12, 2005)

*Final ladies day at Whiteface for 2006 season is on 10-7-06*

NEWS RELEASE:

LAKE PLACID, N.Y. - The New York Olympic Regional Development Authority (ORDA) has announced that Whiteface Mountain Downhill Park operated by High Peaks Cyclery has three more weekends of trail riding at Whiteface. Value-added "specials" will also be offered.

All riders who purchase a trail pass Oktoberfest weekend, Sept. 30-Oct. 1, will receive free admission to the festival.

For Columbus Day weekend, riding will be available Friday, Oct. 6 through Monday, Oct. 9. *Saturday, Oct. 7 is the last Ladies Day of the season. All women riders will receive a free trail pass, a $30 value. *

The last weekend of the mountain biking season is Oct. 14-15. This bonus weekend features Customer Appreciation Day on Sunday, Oct. 15. All lift tickets are just $15 per person on the final day of the season.

Whiteface Mountain Downhill Park operated by High Peaks Cyclery is also selling their rental bikes and protective equipment at ready-to-move prices. The bikes will be marked with the "No Dicker Sticker" - prices so low that there's no need for bargaining.

The mountain bike park is open from 9 am - 4 pm. Daily lift tickets are $30 for adults, $15 for juniors (12 and under). Two-day passes may be purchased. Rental bikes and equipment are available. Helmets are required. For more information, call (518) 946-2223.

For more information on ORDA venues and events, and for web cams from five locations, please log on to www.whitefacelakeplacid.com.


----------

